# Do you board / ski with rings on?



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

I was wondering - what do people do w/ their wedding rings, etc etc when boarding/skiing? 

I can't imagine rings staying on too easily when u take your gloves off in order to do xyz while in the snow/on break/ etc.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine stays on fine when I remove my gloves, its fairly flat though. I think those huge rings you sometimes see on females hands would be a pain with gloves on though.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

element said:


> I was wondering - what do people do w/ their wedding rings, etc etc when boarding/skiing?
> 
> I can't imagine rings staying on too easily when u take your gloves off in order to do xyz while in the snow/on break/ etc.


uh... I guess your ring on not the right size then.... No way a glove will get my ring off my finger...


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

in the warm weather - my ring is tight, in the cold weather - my ring is loose - my finger size changes. =)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

No problems riding with my ring.....only time I ever had an issue with mine coming off was on my honeymoon when i lost it because of the salt water.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

By all means mine isnt a wedding ring or anything so not as fussed if I lost it, but I'm always taking my gloves off to do things like change music etc and never once thought it was going to come off. Most guys rings should be fine.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

element said:


> in the warm weather - my ring is tight, in the cold weather - my ring is loose - my finger size changes. =)


Shrinkage???


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> Shrinkage???


Its normal.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

You're supposed to take your rings off during any physical activity, reason being in case you break your fingers. If your finger gets twisted/swollen you will have an issue. I always take mine off and leave it in the room/home.


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

I have fat knuckles which tend to expand and contract (rest of my finger doesnt change much). So the correct size for me means rings slip off if my hands get very cold and get tight if very hot. I personally take mine off as the snow will mean it is loose and could potentially fall off.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I never really thought about it for snowboarding. I do take it off whenever I'm on the water or SCUBA diving. I think don't worry about it snowboarding because I am always wearing gloves (and I usually only take them off when I'm stopped or in the lodge). :dunno:


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

never really thought about it. I always wear it with no issues.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I wear mine so the laydeez will leave me alone. Har.


----------

